
Show HN: Royalty-Free SVG Illustrations and Animations - andyydao
https://www.pixeltrue.com/free-illustrations
======
birracerveza
In the first SVG animation, when we hover over the roll of toilet paper, the
carton roll spins clockwise to show the strips of finished paper, yet a sad
face appears from the top, as if the roll spun counterclockwise. I mean, what
are we to believe, that this is a magic roll of toilet paper, or something? Ha
ha, boy, I really hope somebody got fired for that blunder.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Your refusal to believe in magic rolls of toilet paper is the reason you will
never know true comfort.

------
kabacha
Very cool! I've been using svgrepo.com since it's inception and it has been a
real life saver! Maybe you should consider submitting your work there?

~~~
jaquers
omg, thank you for this

------
bryanrasmussen
Very nice, you obviously did a lot of work, I'm hoping it pays off in more
people hiring you for design.

------
mintyc
Thanks for the material.

The icons in particular look useful.

I'm always torn whether to offer a (very personal) critique, but the man/woman
characters aren't to my taste but I'm sure others will love them.

------
wegs
These are awesome! I was blown away.

Would you consider an AGPL dual-license for the (non-free) illustrations?
Right now, the license prohibits redistribution of any sort, which makes these
unusable in free software.

An AGPL dual-license would:

1) Allow redistribution with open source / free software projects, which would
be awesome.

2) Require anyone who integrated these into a proprietary system to buy a
normal commercial-use license from you.

It's amazing how badly the free software community needs your talent!

------
XCSme
They look pretty cool!

For me the initial load of the site is really slow and animation is like 5FPS.
Also half of the animations are not loading, but it could just be the HN
traffic.

~~~
kubanczyk
Page consumes a minimum of 1 CPU core on my Firefox.

On Chrome slightly less CPU and more GPU.

------
gerdesj
Loch Ness (its a loch called Ness.) Lochness would make a strange adjective!

------
interestica
Great work. What software are you using to create the animations?

------
benjaminsuch
Great work, funnily exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks a lot!

------
adav
Offering royalty-free Lottie animations is fantastic!

------
maxraz
Nicely done animations, great licence too.

------
sixhobbits
very nice!

typo in "Nothing buy quality pixels and freebies" under newsletter box.

------
hydershykh
Great work. Bookmarked :)

------
diqwndwqiond
question: Is it just me or is it a little bit bloated?

------
joshwcomeau
Awesome! Great work

------
white-moss
Whoa! Great work!

